
Show HN: Yo, HyperNet internet-less file transfer and communication - hgdsraj
http://www.wave.io/yo-download/
======
fiatjaf
Reminds me of the Edgenet project from the late Pieter Hintjens:
[https://content.cultureandempire.com/appendix1.html](https://content.cultureandempire.com/appendix1.html)

